# Myths of the Far Future - Status Oct '12



## malcolm_n (Oct 23, 2012)

As promised in one of our other threads recently, I wanted to radio back on how things are moving along with Myths of the Far Future. For those interested, we are still continuing this project, and very much intend to have the Intro Pack ready for 2012. That said, there are some things you may want to be aware of going forward.

I, Malcolm Northwinter, have taken over as Project Manager as of September. Since that time, we have brought on an almost entirely new team, including 3 awesome artists.

Chaz Kemp, Jeff Porter, and Joe Ketterer

We also have a new editor (Jeff Foster) as well as a Pathfinder Conversion Writer (Melissa Litwin).

So, where does that leave us? Well, we have the first wave of art wrapping up for the Intro Pack; the editing is done; and conversion is under way. We'll likely release 4e prior to PF, but that's to be expected since one can't exist without the other.

We are also 3 modules in for the purpose of writing and playtesting, so as the editing and art is completed for each we'll start queing things up for Layout to be published (according to the current plan) every other month once we start.

If you have any questions, of course, feel free to ask them here or you can PM me. I'll continue to update here periodically, but for more frequent updates, I'm posting to Northwinter Press on Facebook/Twitter.

We also have some previews of art. The Nejian Experiment is from Joe, the Starboat is Chaz's, and the Canphorite is by Jeff. Enjoy!


----------



## malcolm_n (Oct 24, 2012)

Got the preview pictures added. The finished work is all in color, these are mostly concepts and sketches at the moment.


----------



## malcolm_n (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanted to stop in and provide a sneak peak at the art that will be featured on the cover of the Myths Campaign Guide. Much thanks to Jeff Porter for the amazing work. For anybody unfamiliar with the Black Box, check out Mike Resnick's "Santiago," and all of your questions will be answered.

Edit* I can't bring this picture up myself when clicking it on EnWorld, but that could be my limitation and not the site's. Either way, here's a link in case you can't see it here.

Myth's Campaign Cover on Northwinter Press


----------

